# SSD wird nicht erkannt: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

in mein lauffähiges System mit Windows 7 undeiner  250GB Crucial als System SSD und 1 TB HDD sowie einem DVD-Laufwerk baute ich eben zusätzlich eine 500GB Samsung 850 EVO. Soweit so gut, im Bios wird sie erkannt, Rechner gestartet, es kam die Meldung "Treiber für Samsung 850Evo intalliert", SAMSUNG DVD eingelegt, das Programm "Samsung Magician" installiert, die SSD ist völlig in Ordnung, hat 465GB (finde ich etwas wenig?) und dann im Dateimanager geschaut???

Das passiert:
- Bios: SSD wird angezeigt
- Gerätemanager: zeigt die SSD an (siehe Anhang)
- das Samsung Programm findet sie, nennt es aber "unallocated"
- Im Dateimanager finde ich sie nicht, System Windows 7

Etwas verwundert bin ich z.B. dass die instalierten Treiber für die Crucial und Samsung SSD von 2006 seien sollen?

Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Dezember 2015)

Kannst du nicht ein LW-Buchstaben zuweisen bzw Formatieren?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2015)

Man ist ja immer so verwöhnt von wegen alles geht automatisch. 

Dieses Fensterchen habe ich gefunden:
Mir sagen die Bezeichnung MBR und GPT nichts, welche soll ich auswählen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Dezember 2015)

Für dein Laufwerk ists egal. GPT ist nötig für Datenträger die größer sind als 2,1 TB.
Kannst also MBR benutzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2015)

Dann drücke ich jetzt mal "ok"


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du jetzt noch ne Partition erstellst per Rechtsklick (normalerweise NTFS) und dem Ding nen Buchstaben gibst haste auch was neues im Arbeitsplatz


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2015)

Genau das habe ich so gemacht. Jetzt habe ich ein Volumen F:

Toll.....

DANKE


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Dezember 2015)

Jeder hat ja so seine eigenen Methoden. Ich zb boote erstmal direkt Parted Magic, formatiere, lösche, weise zu wie ich es haben will, und boote anschließend Windows/Linux. Bisher hat alles immer auf Anhieb funktioniert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt bin ich nur über die Geschwindigkeit verwundert???

Die gute Crucial MX200 war mir immer etwas zu langsam, die wird als mSata aber relativ warm im Luftstrom der Grafikkarte und ich habe mich nie im irgendwelche Optimirungen gekümmert. Wenn ich dagegen die Werte der Samsung 850Evo sehe, kann da irgendwas nicht stimmen, weil es doch nur ein einfacher SATA III Anschluss ist und kein M2-PCIe 3.0 x 4????

Bild 1: Crucial MX200, 250GB, ASS-Benchmark mit 1GB Dateigröße



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bild 2: Samsung 850EVO, 5000GB, ASS-Benchmark mit 1GB Dateigröße



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 3 : Samsung 850EVO, 5000GB, ASS-Benchmark mit 10 GB Dateigröße



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drebbin (11. Dezember 2015)

Samsung nutzt ab der 840 den Rapid Mode
Dieser scheint bei dir auch aktiv zu sein. Dabei werden die Vorgänge im ersten Schritt in den RAM geführt, was eben soviel schneller ist. Im zweiten Schritt gehen dann die Daten erst auf die SSD.
Geht schneller aber ist bei Stromausfall oder RAM Fehler natürlich mit Datenverlust bzw Fehlern verbunden.
Im Samsung magician oder so kannst du das an und ausschalten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2015)

Hallo drebbin,

genau das habe ich gemacht, den Rapid Mode genutzt, aber warum nicht, Geschwindigkeit hilft und der Rechner ist mir in zwei Jahren kein einziges  mal abgestürzt, abgesehen von ein paar Einzelfällen mit Fehlern beim installieren neuer Hardware. Es wundert mich, dass lesen auch so schnell geht. Die SSD ist nur für Spiele, also nix unwiederbringliches.


----------



## drebbin (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe ja auch nicht davon abgeraten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. September 2016)

Jetzt sitze ich wieder wie der Affe vor der Uhr. Das vermeintlich gleiche Problem, aber nichts ist gleich.
In meinem Zweitrechner ist vermutlich die SSD ausgefallen, oder das Mainboard kaputt, oder die CPU, oder RAM...
Also wollte ich der Reihe nach durchtesten und steckte zuerst die SSD in den Erstrechner nd wollte genauso
vorgehen, wie das letzte mal. Geht aber nicht.

Ziel ist es, diese ehemalige Boot SSD aus einem anderen Rechner zu formatieren oder zumindest zu überprüfen. 
Aber wie, du verdammtes Windows? 

Gehe ich auf "Computerverwaltung" komme ich zu diesem Fenster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie weise ich die jetzt dem Rechner zu????????

Untereigenschaften finde ich das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will doch nur einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen und das Laufwerk testen.
Muss ich einen dynamischen Datenträger daraus machen? Die Option habe ich,
aber was als Ergebnis angegeben wird, ist mir unverständlich.

Was mag diese Botschaft bedeuten und welche Konsequenzen hat es? Es könnte bedeuten,
dass der ausgewählte Datenträger zur neuen Primären Festplatte wird und das bisherige
Bootlaufwerk nicht mehr funmktionieren. Wie üblich eine  völlig uneindeutige Schreibweise .... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bestätige ist es, kommt man zu diesem grandiosem Fenster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was will dieses dumme Programm von mir DAU?


----------

